# Digestive Diseases a Heavy burden



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/hsn/20010721/...y_burden_1.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Anyone read this, it has some pretty interesting info.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

